# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب الشعر والنثر والقصص والروايات >  شعراء قتلهم شعرهم

## بنت القمر

شعراء قتلهم شعرهم 


سمير فراج 


مكتبة مدبولي الصغير 


يقع في 220 صفحة 


يبدأ المؤلف أو الباحث كتابه بإهداء جميل وساخر نصه (إلى قرتي عينى .. " لبنى " و "نزار" .. هذا هو الشعر " فلا تقربا هذه الشجرة " ) , ثم يبدأ في موضوع الكتاب دون مقدمة أو كلمة صغيرة , وأظنه يرى بأن عنوان الكتاب يفي بغرضها ويقوم مقامها , ويستعرض حياة الشعراء محاولاً تأكيد أو تصحيح ما ارتبط بهم من أقوال أو أفعال أو صفات , وأخيراً يحدثنا عن قصص موتهم . 



يستعرض الكاتب الشعراء بدءً بـ هدبة بن خشرم وانتهاءً بـ امرئ القيس , مروراً بـ كعب الأشقر وعبيد الأبرص وأبي العبر والصعلوك السليك بن السلكة والكميت والمتنبي وأبي نخيلة و مزاحم بن عمرو وطرفة بن العبد وأعشى همدان و وضاح اليمن و بشار بن برد وحماد بن عجرد , وسأستعرض ماجمعه عن حياة شاعرين من هؤلاء الشعراء وربما أكثر . 



كما هو ملاحظ لايوجد شاعر واحد من هؤلاء الشعراء ينتمي لقروننا المتأخرة , وما ذاك في ظني إلا بسبب تراجع مكانة الشعر لدى الناس كوسيلة إعلامية , مما أدى إلى عدم فهم المقصود بالقصيدة , وهذا يريح الحكام من ناحية والشعراء من ناحية أخرى , فيريح الحكومة فلا تلتفت إلى الشعراء لقلة المهتمين بهم , ويريح الشعراء من سيوف الحكام المسلطة على رقابهم دوماً , وكما في أي قاعدة شواذ , لايخلو بلد عربي معاصر من قصة مقتل شاعر بسبب قصيدة أو مشارفته على الموت بسببها , ففي السعودية كادت محاورة تودي بحياة شاعري (من شعراء العامية) محاورة الأول الثبيتي والثاني نسيت اسمه , ولم ينقذهما من السجن سوى حكمة وسرعة بديهة الشاعر الكبير الشايع , وفي سوريا نذكر قصة الشاعر الكبير عمر أبوريشة –رحمه الله – مع جميل المردم بك , وأخيراً لا ننسى كبير شعراء المنفى أحمد مطر الممنوع من دخول أي بلد عربي , رحم الله الشعراء الأحياء منهم والأموات , لطالما استمتعنا بغرورهم وغبائهم وتهورهم وشجاعتهم ولو كان الثمن حياتهم . 




الكتاب *هنا* لمن يريده

----------


## اسير الاردن

مشكووووووور كثير يا بنت القمر على هاذا المجهود الرائع وهاذا التلخيص الرائع ايضا 
لا تحرمينا من ابداعاتك

----------


## BnNoOoTa CuTe

كتاب رائع شكرا لك

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكرا ً يا بنت القمر ... :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورة بنت القمر على الكتاب الرائع وب‘نتظار جديدك

----------


## Shift

مشكووووووره يا قمر يا بنت القمر .. 
وفي انتظار مزيد مشاركاتك ..

----------


## قوت

كتاب جميل

كل الشكر بنت القمر  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## مواطن صالح

كتاب رائع بلا شك  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا اخي 
كثرو من كتب الشعر  :Bl (14):

----------


## بدون اسم

مشكورة

----------


## anoucha

مشكووووووووورة

----------

